# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Nghệ thuật bán hàng

## puskinu

Hôm nay Hà Nội trời mưa phùn tự dưng lại có tâm trạng, bình thường thì e cũng chả quan tâm đâu nhưng một phần vì muốn cộng đồng cncprovn phát triển bền vững nên lại có chút ý kiến, hy vọng gạch đá không nhiều. Tính e cũng không thích vòng vo nên xin đi thẳng vào vấn đề luôn.
*Chủ đề:  Đó là vấn đề về mức giá bán hàng.* 
*Đối tượng : Hiện nay thì như các bác biết nổi lên 1 loạt visme đầy đủ BK - BF có giá rẻ hơn so với mặt bằng chung.* 

Và e cũng có ôm 1 lô hàng như thế..E xin nói thẳng ra là sl e bán đã đủ để thu hồi vốn nên cho dù bây h e có bán bằng giá e mua thì cũng đã lời rồi ạ. E nhận thấy rằng diễn đàn mình *đa số* a e, các chú , các bác đều là người mua và bán đồng thời nên nắm khá chắc về giá của từng mặt hàng, ko ai là tay mơ cả. 
Điều e muốn nói ở đây là "đạo đức bán hàng" ( theo đúng thuật ngữ marketing, chứ ko phải nói về vấn đề đạo đức của môn công dân). Một số thương gia gom đc hàng sau hay còn tồn hàng thì lại giảm giá so với giá bán bình thường mặc dù giá bán hiện nay như thế này đã là rất rẻ so với giá thị trường rồi. Chính xác là từ 1k8/1 cây xuống 1k2/1 cây, và giá e bán là ở 1k4. Tìm các pp để bán được hàng là nghệ thuật của mỗi người, nhưng cứ đua nhau giảm giá thì dẫn đến hậu quả như thế nào. Theo e nghĩ sẽ làm loạn giá thị trường trong ngắn hạn, ảnh hưởng đến cộng đồng người mua và những người bán khác. Người bán khác thì ai cũng thấy rõ vấn đề, còn người mua thì sao? họ sẽ nhầm tưởng giá hiện tại như thế này, và trong tương lai gần khi lô hàng này ai cũng bán hết thì phải mất một thời gian người mua mới chấp nhận giá mới kết quả là lại ảnh hưởng chính đến những người bán. Đấy là chưa nói người mua có giai đoạn trước và qua tết mua giá cao hơn so với bây h thì họ sẽ nghĩ thế nào về người bán lúc ấy.
Chính vì thế, theo hiểu biết nông cạn của e thì mới có thuật ngữ giá trần - giá sàn trong kinh tế. 

Còn đối với các bác có mặt hàng độc quyền, riêng biệt hay dạng như chủ bãi thì tất nhiên giá bán là do các bác ấy đưa ra e không dám có ý kiến. Nhân vì có mặt hàng visme này mà e cũng là 1 phần tử tham gia buôn bán trong ấy mà thấy loạn giá quá, cứ người sau đua nhau giảm so với người trước để bán được hàng. 

E nhiều khi bán hàng cũng chỉ cần lãi vài chục là cũng bán, coi như có tiền đổ xăng đi nhặt nhạnh phục vụ đam mê. Nếu quy vào lô hàng này với suy nghĩ như thế sau khi thu hồi giá vốn bỏ ra và e bán bằng giá mua vào thì e tin là e bán hết sạch trong vòng vài nốt nhạc, hàng tốt mà rẻ thì ai cũng thích phải không ạ, và khi e bán ở mức giá ấy thì các bác sau còn bán đc hàng vs giá bác ấy đưa ra ko? hay phải bán theo mức giá của e. Nên khi đưa ra giá bán trên dd này e cũng đã tham khảo mức giá bán phù hợp vừa đủ để ko ảnh hưởng đến các thương gia khác đang ôm hàng. Các bác nếu theo dõi thì giá bán của e cũng chỉ nằm ở mức trung bình của vài người đi trước mặc dù biết sẽ bán chậm hơn. 


Nói nhiều thành lan man nên túm lại là e mong các bác thương gia khi tham gia cộng đồng nên suy nghĩ làm sao để phát triển diễn đàn. Đành rằng giảm giá là có lợi cho cả người mua và người bán nhưng nên giảm ở mức chung của thị trường để diễn đàn luôn bền vững. Hành động nhỏ nhưng đó là một sự đảm bảo cho tương lai 3 bên

Trên đây là suy nghĩ của cá nhân e với mục đích phát triển diễn đàn chứ không có ý nói về một cá nhân nào cả và cũng chả phải "dạy đời" ai cả nên bác nào đọc xong có suy nghĩ e đang anh hùng bàn phím thì vui lòng đừng nghĩ về những gì e nói nữa và hãy xem như đó là một truyện giải trí, đọc xong rồi quên. 
Lâu không viết nhiều chữ thế nên sắp chữ có phần lộn xộn. Các bác thông cảm!

Trân trọng!
Puskinu

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Gamo

Hmm, chiến tranh về giá thì ko nên, nhưng nó cân bằng thị trường bác ợ vì hàng này ko differentiate được... giờ hàng tồn kho nhiều quá, mình phải đại hạ giá thì mới kích thích người mua... giá rớt thì hàng cũng hết, khan hiếm trở lại thì giá lại đội lên thui

Em có thể kể là em mới mua 1 con 1tr8, 2 con 1tr2, 2 con 800k mặc dù ko có nhu cầu lắm. Nếu vẫn bán giá bình thường thì em ko mua nhiều thế đâu.

----------


## puskinu

Vâng, thế nên e vẫn giữ giá để các bác khác còn bán đc hàng, chứ như e nói bây h e siêu đại hạ giá thì nó cũng đã lời rồi, hàng nhiều nhưng nhu cầu thì vẫn như thế, có chăng nếu giảm giá quá thì sẽ kích thích nhu cầu mua để dự trữ. E bán đc hàng còn các bác nhập sau hay ôm hàng nhiều thì chắc chắn khó bán rồi.Ngày xưa có học qua môn kinh tế nhưng chữ trả thầy mặc dù vẫn nhớ mang máng đại loại hàng hóa nhiều và nhu cầu cố định thì phải giám giá để kích thích nhu cầu, nhưng lại cũng nhớ mang máng bên marketing có nói cạnh tranh về giá là cạnh tranh có tính vi phạm đạo đức kinh doanh nhiều nhất.
Ví dụ như của bác Gamo đưa ra là bác mua 1 cây vẫn giá 1k8, nhưng mua nhiều lại là chiến lược kinh doanh khác của mỗi thương gia, họ có thể discount tùy vào chiến lược của mình phải ko ạ...! Nếu bác mua của cùng 1 người thì đó chắc chắn ko ảnh hưởng gì đến thị trường cả.

----------


## Gamo

Mình có sửa lại comment cho rõ ràng hơn. Nếu giá mà trên 1tr/cây thì mình ko mua nhiều thế, nhưng vì giá rẻ quá nên mình mới mua mặc dù ko cần.

Do đó chiến tranh về giá là ko nên, nhưng ở góc độ thị trường thì có quy luật cung cầu. Hàng nhiều mà các bác ko đại hạ giá thì người mua họ mua đủ rồi, ko mua nữa, các bác lại ôm sô hàng, để lâu hàng hóa rỉ sét, hư hỏng hết, chưa kể chật nhà, tiền các bác chôn trong hàng luôn.

Để né chiến tranh về giá thì các bác phải tạo được sự khác biệt. Nhưng hàng này gần như commodity thì khách hàng họ nắm rõ thông tin, giá rẻ họ mua.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## racing boy

theo e dc biết thì loại vít me này ra từ samsung rất nhiều nên có giá rất rẻ, e cũng mua vài cây để dùng thì lão bán hàng nói chú có mua cả nghìn cây a cũng có cho chú nên e cũng khiếp, lúc e mua là 1200k/cây cũng may ôm có 6 cây, tháng sau xuống nó bán 850k/cây đầy đủ bk bk20 làm e choáng nun, thế là bị hớ kha khá nhưng nói chung anh em chế đồ cứ thấy đồ đẹp là muốn ôm nên rủi do rất nhiều, giá cả cả cạnh tranh nhau thì cũng có lợi cho người mua, còn người bán mua dc rẻ thì bán rẻ e cũng ko ý kiến gì, hàng phải rẻ thì mới có nhiều người tham gia ms phát triển mạnh dc chứ ạ, còn người bán nên tính toán kĩ để ko bị thua lỗ ạ

----------


## linhdt1121

Tự nhiên nhìn mấy con số thấy nhột nhột.
Em định trả viết đâu nhưng nhìn thấy chữ " đạo đức" nên đành.
Bác chủ biết hoàn cảnh ng khác ra sao ko mà nói đạo đức

----------


## inhainha

Cái này là quy luật thị trường của CNTB thôi bác. Các bác thấy ngon ăn thì xông vào bán. Đến lúc nhiều bác xông vào quá hạ giá rồi ôm đầu máu bỏ của. Thì lúc đó thiên hạ lại thái bình thôi. Hình như dạo này hàng hóa dồi dào hay sao mà thấy nhiều bác nick mới vào bán quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## linhdt1121

> theo e dc biết thì loại vít me này ra từ samsung rất nhiều nên có giá rất rẻ, e cũng mua vài cây để dùng thì lão bán hàng nói chú có mua cả nghìn cây a cũng có cho chú nên e cũng khiếp, lúc e mua là 1200k/cây cũng may ôm có 6 cây, tháng sau xuống nó bán 850k/cây đầy đủ bk bk20 làm e choáng nun, thế là bị hớ kha khá nhưng nói chung anh em chế đồ cứ thấy đồ đẹp là muốn ôm nên rủi do rất nhiều, giá cả cả cạnh tranh nhau thì cũng có lợi cho người mua, còn người bán mua dc rẻ thì bán rẻ e cũng ko ý kiến gì, hàng phải rẻ thì mới có nhiều người tham gia ms phát triển mạnh dc chứ ạ, còn người bán nên tính toán kĩ để ko bị thua lỗ ạ


Nó thay dàn sấy kính điện thoại cụ ah, lần này chỉ thay vitme, dự kiến sắp tới thay ray, các cụ cứ đợi mua ray rẻ đi.
Em mà mua đc ray thì em lại tiếp tụ "thất đức", hehe

----------

Gamo, racing boy

----------


## puskinu

> Tự nhiên nhìn mấy con số thấy nhột nhột.
> Em định trả viết đâu nhưng nhìn thấy chữ " đạo đức" nên đành.
> Bác chủ biết hoàn cảnh ng khác ra sao ko mà nói đạo đức


Bác lại hiểu nhầm ý e rồi, chữ đạo đức e nói ở đây là trong marketing chứ ko phải nói về vấn đề đạo đức theo nghĩa đen của môn công dân, các bác như thế nào e tuổi gì phán xét, nhưng đây là e nói về vấn đề bán hàng, e cũng đã nói tránh nói giảm kể cả vụ trước và sau tết rồi, bác ko đọc hiểu đoạn ấy e đang nghĩ về điều j à mà lại chỉ nghĩ đến chữ "đạo đức"
Thế cho nên bây h e mới giả sử e thanh lý 1 cây 850k như giá nhập thì các bác sẽ nghĩ e như thế nào? e bán hết lô hàng của e còn bác bao lâu mới bán hết đc.

----------


## linhdt1121

Cụ đi mua hàng thì cũng biết đấy, số lượng nó bán thanh lý nó gấp nhiều nhiều lần số lượng tất cả các bác bán trên này cộng lại, thêm nữa bác nghĩ các bác tham gia chế cháo trên này chỉ tham gia mỗi diễn đàn này ah, chưa tính đến thương gia nhé.
Vậy bác nghĩ vs những thứ trên có làm " dối loạn thì trường trong ngắn hạn " đc ko.

----------


## racing boy

> Bác lại hiểu nhầm ý e rồi, chữ đạo đức e nói ở đây là trong marketing chứ ko phải nói về vấn đề đạo đức theo nghĩa đen của môn công dân, các bác như thế nào e tuổi gì phán xét, nhưng đây là e nói về vấn đề bán hàng, e cũng đã nói tránh nói giảm kể cả vụ trước và sau tết rồi, bác ko đọc hiểu đoạn ấy e đang nghĩ về điều j à mà lại chỉ nghĩ đến chữ "đạo đức"
> Thế cho nên bây h e mới giả sử e thanh lý 1 cây 850k như giá nhập thì các bác sẽ nghĩ e như thế nào?


cũng ko nên suy nghĩ nhiều quá bác ạ ,người mua họ bỏ tiền ra cũng phải suy nghĩ kỹ lắm chứ, e cũng nhiều lần ôm hàng rồi đến lúc bão hòa thị trường rùi phải bán lỗ vốn còn ko ai mua ý, từ đạo đức nó hơi bị nhạy cảm ko khéo lại làm mất tình cảm anh em trên diễn đàn, hj. nếu như e có nguy cơ ko bán dc là e bán tống bán tháo ngay ý, hj

----------

Gamo, linhdt1121

----------


## Gamo

Chuyện ôm hàng cho lắm rồi chết là chuyện bình thường mà bác... nếu ôm vài chục cây thì ăn thua gì?

2-3 năm trước em nhập camera về bán, tốn rất nhiều tiền, mất 2 năm mới bán xong

----------


## Tuấn

Hình như em biết một lão còn mấy cây, hôm nào em qua em chôm, mua về cần thì cắt ngắn cho đủ hành trình, nguyên bộ gối đỡ đã rẻ hơn hàng tàu rồi.

Chủ thớt không nên nặng nề về giá quá như vậy. Bán hàng việc đầu tiên là phải quay vòng được vốn. Bác Nam CNC đã từng bán rẻ hơn giá mua cho em mấy thứ, lý do cũng có một phần là giải phóng hàng, để còn có xiền mà mua thứ khác bác ấy thích. Đến lúc người khác mua, bác ấy lại không bán rẻ nữa vì nhu cầu giải phóng hàng không còn.

Không có vấn đề gì đâu ạ.

Còn về " nghệ thuật bán hàng " nghe thì hơi gì chứ dân kinh doanh họ không để đọng vốn đâu ạ. 
Ví dụ bác buôn .... vàng đi, hôm nay vàng lên, bác mua vào, mai nó xuống bác vẫn phải bán ra, lỗ hôm nay nhưng ngày mai giá lên bác lại lãi cơ mà. Lỗ hôm nay, lãi ngày mai là chuyện bình thường, huốn gì bi chừ bác chưa lỗ thì lo quái gì, chả ai ý kiến ý cò gì vụ này đâu.

Bán đê, bán đê... em mua  :Smile:  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## puskinu

> cũng ko nên suy nghĩ nhiều quá bác ạ ,người mua họ bỏ tiền ra cũng phải suy nghĩ kỹ lắm chứ, e cũng nhiều lần ôm hàng rồi đến lúc bão hòa thị trường rùi phải bán lỗ vốn còn ko ai mua ý, từ đạo đức nó hơi bị nhạy cảm ko khéo lại làm mất tình cảm anh em trên diễn đàn, hj. nếu như e có nguy cơ ko bán dc là e bán tống bán tháo ngay ý, hj


Vâng e quote lại cho các bác đã quên nếu đã từng đọc:  *Đạo đức kinh doanh là một tập hợp các nguyên tắc, chuẩn mực có tác dụng điều chỉnh, đánh giá, hướng dẫn và kiểm soát hành vi của các chủ thể kinh doanh*. Thế cho nên e cũng muốn cộng đồng cùng phát triển nên mới nói ra như thế nhân tiện có cái visme này. Ví dụ như đi Chợ Giời bác mua hàng chắc chắn ko có giá như a e mình bán trên diễn đàn mặc dù họ nhập có khi còn đc giảm giá hơn mình mua trực tiếp từ bãi. Nhưng họ ko vì bán đc hàng mà nhà này thấp hơn hẳn nhà kia , bác để ý mà xem kiểu j nếu biết giá thì giá cũng sàn sàn như nhau. Họ bảo vệ nhau ghê lắm ý chứ. 
E cũng muốn bán nhanh lắm ấy chứ thả một mẻ cho xong, ôm vài triệu thế là lời to so với vốn bỏ ra. Chứ cũng chả muốn tồn kho làm gì cả..Muốn là một ý nghĩa khác chứ ko phải một chuyện cụ thể.

----------


## linhdt1121

Bác Tuấn về HN chưa, hôm nào bác đi làm về sớm cho em mời bác beer nhá. Có chút chuyện em muốn tham khảo ý kiến của bác.

----------


## puskinu

> Hình như em biết một lão còn mấy cây, hôm nào em qua em chôm, mua về cần thì cắt ngắn cho đủ hành trình, nguyên bộ gối đỡ đã rẻ hơn hàng tàu rồi.
> 
> Chủ thớt không nên nặng nề về giá quá như vậy. Bán hàng việc đầu tiên là phải quay vòng được vốn. Bác Nam CNC đã từng bán rẻ hơn giá mua cho em mấy thứ, lý do cũng có một phần là giải phóng hàng, để còn có xiền mà mua thứ khác bác ấy thích. Đến lúc người khác mua, bác ấy lại không bán rẻ nữa vì nhu cầu giải phóng hàng không còn.
> 
> Không có vấn đề gì đâu ạ.
> 
> Còn về " nghệ thuật bán hàng " nghe thì hơi gì chứ dân kinh doanh họ không để đọng vốn đâu ạ. 
> Ví dụ bác buôn .... vàng đi, hôm nay vàng lên, bác mua vào, mai nó xuống bác vẫn phải bán ra, lỗ hôm nay nhưng ngày mai giá lên bác lại lãi cơ mà. Lỗ hôm nay, lãi ngày mai là chuyện bình thường, huốn gì bi chừ bác chưa lỗ thì lo quái gì, chả ai ý kiến ý cò gì vụ này đâu.
> 
> Bán đê, bán đê... em mua


E định để tiêu đề : vì một cộng đồng bán hàng bền vững cùng nhau phát triển nhưng dài quá e tóm lại bằng bốn chữ ấy có vẻ hơi lạc đề  :Frown: 
Tất nhiên e cũng hiểu vấn đề ko đọng vốn. Chả là vợ e làm nhân viên chứng khoán nên thuật ngữ "cắt lỗ" e nghe suốt ngày bên tai, e nhiều khi bán giá còn rẻ hơn giá e mua 1 nửa khi cần ấy chứ...Mà thời gian dành cho cnc của e bây h không đc như mấy năm trước nữa thỉnh thoảng có j hay thì mua, chán thì lại bán, nhiều thì bán chứ cũng chả thể coi như là nguồn thu nhập đc. Từ lúc dính vào món này chỉ thấy tiền ra chứ chưa thấy tiền vào.

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác Tuấn về HN chưa, hôm nào bác đi làm về sớm cho em mời bác beer nhá. Có chút chuyện em muốn tham khảo ý kiến của bác.


Em về rùi  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  hay để chủ nhật này cả lũ kéo xuống nhà cha Quềnh đê, xem con máy của hắn dư lào ? làm chầu bia cho vui  :Smile:

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

> Em về rùi    hay để chủ nhật này cả lũ kéo xuống nhà cha Quềnh đê, xem con máy của hắn dư lào ? làm chầu bia cho vui


Nhất trí cụ ợ, em cũng muốn qua đó xem con máy của hắn, hôm rồi em vs hắn đi mua dây điện, hắn nói chỉ còn thiếu mỗi dây diện là xong.

----------


## Nam CNC

HOHOHO dạo này em rút có vẻ hợp thời , hàng hóa nhiều , nhu cầu thị trường giảm giá đầu nậu đưa ra giảm theo tình hình thị trường , nếu nó ế nữa thì nó giảm nữa đôi lúc lỗ nó bán luôn vì cần tiền hơn là ôm hàng .


Anh em buôn bán nhớ để ý nhu cầu 1 cái , đôi lúc rẻ tưởng bán lời ôm về mà bán chậm thì buồn so , thế là xả hàng giá rẻ thôi , em thì chắc nhiều kinh nghiệm , cái gì ngon , rẻ , nhiều thì em không buôn , chỉ mua đúng cái mình cần , chỉ bán những mặt hàng chiến lược là ngon nhất , mà tình hình gần đây nó đúng với những gì em nhận định nên em làm lơ luôn . 

Giờ mặt hàng hot nhất là nguyên máy cấu hình gấu , dạng xác giá rẻ khỏi cần điện , trình anh em lên cao nên chẳng thèm ráp nữa đâu . Đến lúc chúng ta phải nói về cái mục có máy , có dụng cụ thì làm gì chứ máy với dụng cụ thì đầy.

----------

puskinu

----------


## Luyến

Ấy là lý do cần phải đưa con vợ vào cho nó quản lý. Anh em làm kỹ thụt suốt ngày vùi đầu mấy Đống sắt rỉ Mua về song lên eBay sớt xem giá nhiêu ( ôi mình mua rẻ quá bán ra chắc phải thế này thế kia...)  thì sao biết được trường họ đang cần cái gì . Khách hàng họ cần giá rẻ, hàng đẹp thích ngắm ngía và mặc cả . Việc đó mấy mụ vợ phục vụ tốt hơn anh em ta nhiều.

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## solero

Nghệ thuật bán hàng là phải mua đắt bán rẻ. Mua 1,1tr bán 850k để khách hàng có lợi nhất 

P/s: Tranh thủ hơn cao thủ: Vẫn còn 3 con bán nhanh cho bác nào 850k/con (mua hết)  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Em chẵng dám có ý kiến về nghệ thuật & đạo đức gì cả. Vì nếu em đủ trình để chém gió thì chắc em đã giàu sụ roài.. vì có thời em cũng là quản lý kinh doanh  :Smile: . Nhưng cũng xin góp chút gió cho rộng đường dư luận.

Thị trường thì kiểu gì cũng là sự giao thoa giữa cung & cầu, người kinh doanh thì kiểu gì cũng phải tính đến hiệu quả sử dụng vốn. Do đó, bán lãi cao mà chậm chưa chắc đã mang lại hiệu quả.
Còn việc bán đắt hay rẻ, em nghĩ chẵng có bác bán hàng nào muốn mình bán đắt hơn các bác khác cả nếu không có yêu tố gì đặt biệt trong chất lượng & uy tín của mình. Do đó nếu họ thu vào rẻ & bán ra rẻ là điều bình thường. Miễn sao đồng vốn lưu động nhanh sinh lời hiệu quả là Ok.

Cũng không loại trừ một vài người dùng chiến thuật giảm giá để tranh thị trường. Kiểu kinh doanh này không phải không có, nhưng em tin là ai cũng biết đấy là cửa tử. Nếu mua cao, bán thấp để tăng lợi thế cạnh tranh thì lỗ chắc. Nhưng đối thủ đâu chỉ có một... nếu vốn thật khủng, chọi lỗ thời gian dài, bán giá như cho thì may ra dìm được đối thủ. Mà khi đối thủ ngáp ngáp thì chắc gì ta còn sống?. Chiến thuật này em từng thấy ở các siêu đại gia, tập đoàn thế giới, có thời hình như Coca & Pepsi có ra chiêu này.

Còn người kinh doanh bình thường.. áp dụng chiêu này chỉ có nước nghĩ hưu sớm.
Vậy nên, *nghệ thuật* là ở chổ làm sao huy động được vốn với lãi thấp, thương lượng và mua được hàng với giá thấp hơn các đối thủ. Trong khâu kinh doanh thì cắt giảm được các chi phí v.v.... Một loạt các động thái sẽ cho phép bán được hàng với mức giá thấp mà vẫn có lãi. Hoặc cân đối theo nhu cầu thị trường mà điều chỉnh mức giá.
Là hàng cũ, giá cả rất vô chừng nên lô hàng này bán đắt, lo kia bán rẻ cũng chẵng ai trách ai được.
*Đạo đức* là ở chổ, rao sao bán vậy, chất lượng sản phẩm & lời nói tương xứng với nhau, không lập lờ, lừa đảo là Ok hết.

Việc bình ổn giá.. thấy chỉ có ở một số mặt hàng đặt biệt như nhu yếu phẩm.. và chỉ bình ổn khi thị trường thật khan hiếm.. chứ chẵng ai bình ổn lúc cung vượt cầu cả. Một số khác có thể áp vào các mặt hàng rất đặt biệt, duy nhất, không có sự cạnh tranh.
Việc các bác kinh doanh bắt tay, đạp chân nhau để thống nhất giá bán & phân chia lại phân khúc thị trường thì các đại gia làm hoài. Nhưng cách làm này không mang lại giá trị cho người mua. Chỉ đảm bảo lợi ích cho người bán.

----------

Gamo, imechavn, Minh Phi Nguyen, nobita_dtmt

----------


## haicucai

bài viết rất hay! cảm ơn bạn.

----------


## zinken2

> Nghệ thuật bán hàng là phải mua đắt bán rẻ. Mua 1,1tr bán 850k để khách hàng có lợi nhất 
> 
> P/s: Tranh thủ hơn cao thủ: Vẫn còn 3 con bán nhanh cho bác nào 850k/con (mua hết)


về với đội của anh nhé

----------


## Gamo

> Nghệ thuật bán hàng là phải mua đắt bán rẻ. Mua 1,1tr bán 850k để khách hàng có lợi nhất 
> 
> P/s: Tranh thủ hơn cao thủ: Vẫn còn 3 con bán nhanh cho bác nào 850k/con (mua hết)


Tay giấu con dao cắt cổ phía sau kìa  :Embarrassment:

----------

